# song with my new Larrivee L-05!



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

YouTube - "Flow" - Original Acoustic Instrumental

Here's a song I wrote, recorded on my NEW Larrivee acoustic!
Hope you enjoy 
And give feedback is appreciated


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Well played!

That is a very unusual microphone placement, with the null side pointed towards the guitar. Is that intentional??


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Ron!

And actually, I literally just got the mic, so I still don't really know quite what I'm doing with it, lol
that positioning was mostly the result of trial and error


----------

